# Badass MMA Moments



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

What do you guys think are the most badass moments in UFC or just MMA in general? It'd be cool to get some sweet videos up here.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Double KO's are pretty badass.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bqGsZzwPD94
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=AjmaWYDduus


----------



## Juanez13 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x57nOciOyG4


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Juanez13 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x57nOciOyG4


I wasn't aware that boxing now counted as MMA.


----------



## Juanez13 (Dec 9, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I wasn't aware that boxing now counted as MMA.


Lol, whoever made the video needs some lectures on what MMA is... There was a few clips from K1 as well. All in all i thought it was rather funny.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

I love Shonie's reaction.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Heath Herring - You all know what this is


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8_FevrLdaw

Rumina Sato + Flying armbar=Ultimate badassery.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mirko attempting to help Herring up in the middle of their fight. 

Genki Sudo bowing to Royler Gracie after separting him from the conscious world. 

Hansen walking away after ko'ing Immanari

Any Randy Couture beatdown

Bas Rutten killing livers in Pancrase


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

JT42 said:


> Heath Herring - You all know what this is


LOL...his nickname will forever be "Kiss"


LMAO...what a legacy to carry.


----------



## toymafia (Feb 3, 2008)

Wanderlei silvas staredowns in pride were so baddarse it hurts.


Also anytime thaigo Silva wins and does the cut throat action into the camera is also hecticly badarse.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

-Igor Vovchanchyn laying the beating on anyone (a pudgy guy beating people who were much bigger than him amazed me)

-Anaconda chokes

-Fedor giving flowers to his opponents before matches was VERY eerie

-Couture completely dominating Liddell in their first match. This was back when Liddel was THE SHIT.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Bj penn beating the shit out of Uno and running out from the cage


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Hansen caving Imanari's skull in with his knee, then walking away like a bad ass.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


> Hansen caving Imanari's skull in with his knee, then walking away like a bad ass.


Hansen is a serious badass.

Anyyways, this vid contains a LOT of badass moments in MMA, but if you don't like Rammstein and just want to watch the most badass thing, skip to 1:48... That is truly awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8opmrTHSho

Other badass stuff:

WAND's destruction of Rampage both times

Nogueira getting punched into a bloody pulp, not quitting, with Fedor dragging him to his feet, after which Nog just collapses.

Hughes carrying Trigg all over the cage to slam him.



Guy said:


> -Igor Vovchanchyn laying the beating on anyone (a pudgy guy beating people who were much bigger than him amazed me)
> 
> -Anaconda chokes
> 
> ...


whoa, WHEN!?


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

joppp said:


> Hansen is a serious badass.
> 
> Anyyways, this vid contains a LOT of badass moments in MMA, but if you don't like Rammstein and just want to watch the most badass thing, skip to 1:48... That is truly awesome
> 
> ...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

GodlyMoose said:


> Hansen caving Imanari's skull in with his knee, then walking away like a bad ass.


Coolest moment in Bushido history.

Hansen is all "Alright, I killed him, let's go to the strip club."

Yes, I am aware that Hansen killed my Imanari. Shit is still cool.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Cantwell busting Al-hassans arm in front of all the soldiers at Ft. Bragg :thumb02:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

joppp said:


> whoa, WHEN!?


Happened in Crocop vs. Nogueira and also Crocop vs. Overeem.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

joppp said:


> WAND's destruction of Rampage both times


Seeing Rampage fall through the ropes was so awesome.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

markham headkicking farber then walking away

hughes slamming trigg in the 2nd fight


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

A tatted up Aleksaner Emelianenko knocking the shit out of Ricardo Morais and still bouncing on his feet after the fight while Morais lay unconcious on the mat :thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Does someone have a link so I can watch the Last Emperor giving flowers?


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Bad ass MMA moments? rampage interviews

most hilarious shit ever haha


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Seeing Rampage fall through the ropes was so awesome.


So was Wand's celebration on the ropes. Holy damn, Wanderlei was the scariest dude in the LHW division. I miss those days.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

another good one


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

LOL who is that?


----------



## Barrym (Nov 19, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> LOL who is that?



Mark Coleman.A very happy Mark Coleman.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Anderson Silva's whole fight with Rich Franklin in 2006 & his dramatic reaction after winning the MW title.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wanderlei Silva explicitly announcing he is back by viciously pummeling The Dean Of Mean and bowing down to a shocked and stunned audience afterwards.


----------

